# Which anti-virus to get...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Question for you pc/internet experts out there. We had McAfee for about 3 years, (had to buy it regularly), and someone told me about the free avg product, which I now have installed. My question is, is it worth the $$ to keep purchasing McAfee, or is AVG good enough? This is kinda like the question of 'how much insurance is enough'? - hard to answer, but I would like to get some feelings from folks out there. Thanks.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Bert H said:


> Question for you pc/internet experts out there. We had McAfee for about 3 years, (had to buy it regularly), and someone told me about the free avg product, which I now have installed. My question is, is it worth the $$ to keep purchasing McAfee, or is AVG good enough? This is kinda like the question of 'how much insurance is enough'? - hard to answer, but I would like to get some feelings from folks out there. Thanks.


Don't waste your money and go with AVG. I have googled this subject to death and the consensus among those that have switched to free Anti-Virus programs like AVG and Avast claim that the free programs are just as good and some claim even better than Norton and McAfee Anti-Virus Programs. If you would rather place your trust in a commercial Anti-Virus Program, the consensus seems to be that you cannot beat Kapersky and N0D32 Anti-virus. There are also several free on-line anti-virus and anti-spyware program. For me the best option to virtually eliminate such threats is to go with a MacIntosh computer or create a dual boot Linux/Windows XP computer. Use Linux to surf the net and don't worry about updating and running a anti-virus program weekly and anti-spyware programs and boot into Windows XP to do your regular stuff. Linux is free. I have dedicated a whole page to safeguards you can take to protect your computer against such threats. It is full of useful information and resources. The web page was set up to provide information about the free internet hotspot I created in my building but I decided to add additional useful information about computer threats and security.
http://azdhan.googlepages.com/home

Regards.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

I really like AVG. Nortons horribly boated, Mcafees/symantec arent as bad, but AVG works perfectly in the background without being resource hungry.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I use NOD32 myself.


----------



## jessem (Jun 4, 2007)

Avast!

Jesse


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the micro trend has the best, And there are sites for registeration codes


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

AVG is what I use on all my computers. Haven't had any incidents since I've installed it a few years ago to replace the Norton and McAfee programs. AVG is one of the best free programs out there.

-John N.


----------



## foom (Jun 12, 2007)

AVG is good. Especially when they have a free version. It also don't load a bunch of useless item that hogs processes. PC-Cillin is also another one I would recommend if you need a multifunction type of protection. I've notice it tends to have a few processes but no over kill at least. 

Just my 2 cent.  

Fong


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

another vote for AVG. i love it.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

I second Yeaulman... NOD32
I have tried what seems like all of them. NOD32 doesnt bog down the system resources and is still functional.


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

Avast. Free. Small. Auto update and often update. Checks well, though Manual scan isslower then others does not hog resourses.
www.avast.com


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Antvir - easy to use, free auto notice of update availability, scheduler and does not seem to effect operations when it is running in the background. I have used it for several years.
Vic


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Are most of the recommended programs listed above just for AV, or do they cover other things like the Norton internet security I'm using now?

I've always been happy to pay for the NIS, but the 2007 version is too busy and has lots of little annoyances, so I'm ready to ditch it.


----------



## Crocodylus (Jul 2, 2003)

Used to use AVG but changed to nod32 when my pc was infected and avg didn't detect it. I also want to try Kasperski soon, since i've heard its a good program also. Also it does not hurt to have more then one AV program in your PC, just make sure you have only one resident at all times


----------



## kunerd (Aug 2, 2007)

AVG on 3 pc's for over couple years now


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I run AVG on several computers as well. I love it.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Add another to the AVG camp. Been using it for years.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

NOD32 Here - Works great. Updates regularly. Doesn't hog resources.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Just to update, I ended up with AVG and have been quite happy with it.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

JanS said:


> Are most of the recommended programs listed above just for AV, or do they cover other things like the Norton internet security I'm using now?
> 
> I've always been happy to pay for the NIS, but the 2007 version is too busy and has lots of little annoyances, so I'm ready to ditch it.


No it doesnt, although it does have a commercial version that does, I've tried it and its I'm guessing a lot less of a system drain than Norton just from experience of other Norton products.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Changed from AVG to AntiVir on the recommendation of my computer guy. AntiVir seems easier to use!
Vic


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Norton>>McAfee, but I use AVG as it's free. My biggest problem is it frequently tries to update when I've lost my DSL connection (server maint. window?), so I regularly have to tell it to "update now" - takes 2-3 clicks and is done.

SpyBot SD and Hijack This are for slightly different purposes but are also good (and free).


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

the problem with norton, which they include on most new computers you buy, is that the free updates are only good for 1 year. you then need to shell out some money to receive updates for another year. as well, it is normally a security suite that is installed on your computer, which is why your computer's resources are used up. this is the same with mcafee. you have to wonder why these two applications are included in new machines.

i also use AVG because all it does is be an anti-virus program, and not everything else, which uses computer resources. i also use zone alarm for my fire-wall. using these two and surfing with firefox, i can't remember the last time i experienced any problems with my computer.

and it's all free


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

used AVG in the past and thought it wasn't too bad, it's missed a few though. avast is my clear and present choice now!


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Been using Avast!, quite happy with it.


----------

